# Pics of yourself



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

This was done on muscletalk a few years ago and the thread run for ages with people uploading pics of what they look like. I was suprised to what some members looked like because i created my own wee image of them but it was the complete opposite,lol.

Heres a few pics of me.


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

FFs , still cant upload pics.


----------



## Corby (Jun 18, 2008)

Good Start lol!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Me after training shoulders last week


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

This is me, been on a cut:


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

me in november, a little tubbier now


----------



## frenchfrogs (Apr 22, 2011)

ripped to the bone dude lol


----------



## Corby (Jun 18, 2008)

Fu(k me, are you Andy Carrolls brother?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

is this thread a joke OP, post some pics up or i wont turn around in my avi


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

barsnack said:


> is this thread a joke OP, post some pics up or i wont turn around in my avi


pmsl some of your comments kill me lol


----------



## miggs (Jan 8, 2011)

Me after a heavy leg session


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

miggs said:


> View attachment 58533
> 
> 
> Me after a heavy leg session


You mean after walking up the stairs :lol:


----------



## miggs (Jan 8, 2011)

2004mark said:


> You mean after walking up the stairs :lol:


Ok ok I was actually going down, but gave up half way down


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

excellent


----------



## miggs (Jan 8, 2011)

So where's ur pics cultivator?? Come on u started it


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

me after my photoshoot, ladies inbox me plz


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

Sean91 said:


> me after my photoshoot, ladies inbox me plz


if thats you i will eat my shorts


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

laydeez.....inbox me pmsl :thumb: :thumbup1: :thumb:

smooth dude lol......look at my MUSCLY body, you know you want this so just inbox me cause you know you will end up doing :lol: :lol:


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

is it balls me haha, i wishhhhhhhhhhhh i looked liek that sexy cvnt!!


----------



## miggs (Jan 8, 2011)

And finally I made it down the stairs phew...


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

cultivator said:


> This was done on muscletalk a few years ago


Not sure it was done exactly how this one is panning out........


----------



## Hampy71 (Jan 18, 2011)

miggs said:


> View attachment 58536
> 
> 
> And finally I made it down the stairs phew...


Your arms looking much bigger there mate!


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2011)

x


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Sean91 said:


> me after my photoshoot, ladies inbox me plz


never mind the ladies, ill pm you if thats you


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Lol cultivator let me take a wild guess here, your photos will include you in your "elephants trunk" underpants, you holding a giant salmon and (at a guess) you having sexual intercourse with a pig


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

i knew it would turn weird guys lol


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

SON OF FRANK said:


> Lol cultivator let me take a wild guess here, your photos will include you in your "elephants trunk" underpants, you holding a giant salmon and (at a guess) you having sexual intercourse with a pig


LOL!!. Something along them lines thou i cant seem to post pics since the forum changed. Forgot about the salmon pics son of frank, lol, will do some with this years catch. The elephant trunks are put away untill i get rid of this belly i have,lol.


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Not sure it was done exactly how this one is panning out........


No it didnt quite turn out like this one,lol


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

Raptor said:


> Me after training shoulders last week


Rap , im near sure that guy is from belfast. Was it here he got a hard time about his kneck or another forum ?


----------



## miggs (Jan 8, 2011)

Well had u started off with a picture of ur self then I am sure we would follow.. want to retry??


----------



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

-

-

-

-

<------------------------------Here is a pic of me!


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

miggs said:


> Well had u started off with a picture of ur self then I am sure we would follow.. want to retry??


Tell me how to post pics


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

my arm


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Click Go Advanced

Click Manage Attachments

Click Add Files

Click Select files


----------



## miggs (Jan 8, 2011)

R u using iPhone?? Very easy


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

cultivator said:


> Rap , im near sure that guy is from belfast. Was it here he got a hard time about his kneck or another forum ?


God that was a funny day. He was on a sofa between a guy and a girl, posing?!?! wtf hahaha

Raptor, did you actually SAVE this guys pictures! jesus man haha


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

looking rippped miggs great condition


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

miggs said:


> View attachment 58545
> 
> 
> R u using iPhone?? Very easy


FS put something on you, your making all us feel insecure. Great shape thou man, take my hat of to you. How long you into your training for .


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

miggs said:


> View attachment 58545
> 
> 
> R u using iPhone?? Very easy


one for the [email protected] bank


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

Now i know how to upload pics from my desktop, can anyone tell me how i can up copy and paste them from other sites and put on here because anytime i do it it never posts.


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Dunno if it works that way mate. I save to HD then attach them in posts, if they are good I drop them in a desktop file or trashbin (but empty it days/weeks later)


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

Witch-King said:


> Dunno if it works that way mate. I save to HD then attach them in posts, if they are good I drop them in a desktop file or trashbin (but empty it days/weeks later)


It used to be that way before the site changed. Any time i posted a pic all i had to do was copy and paste it into my post and it came up but now it wont.

Wonder if lorain could tell us why ?


----------



## miggs (Jan 8, 2011)

cultivator said:


> FS put something on you, your making all us feel insecure. Great shape thou man, take my hat of to you. How long you into your training for .


Well training seriously for the last 2 years went from being very fat to very skinny then built up from there tbh..


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

cultivator said:


> View attachment 58548
> 
> 
> Chavin it up in the park with your white socks and air max sneeks, weres the bottles of cider and the 10 lamberts ?


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

cultivator said:


> View attachment 58548
> 
> 
> Should have had you flip flops on those white socks fella


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

miggs said:


> View attachment 58545
> 
> 
> R u using iPhone?? Very easy


Empty box of tissues on the floor, and a swole right arm...I wonder what you've been up to?!....


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Ts23 said:


> No lambert in ardoyne only CK's from Murphy's shop lol


----------



## jakelad (Aug 28, 2009)

Me at 17


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

Fullhouse said:


> LOL!!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

miggs said:


> Well training seriously for the last 2 years went from being very fat to very skinny then built up from there tbh..
> View attachment 58549


MASSIVE! I only been training two years and not half the size of you. . . . cvnt..... lol


----------



## TheThomo25 (Apr 13, 2011)

heres a photo of me a couple of years ago covered in talcum powder, thanks to my kids!!










heres a normal picture of me last year fishing!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jakelad said:


> View attachment 58550
> 
> 
> Me at 17


Wish i didnt come in this fvcking thread, feel w4nk now  lool Looking seriously good mate at any age let alone 17!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

TheThomo25 said:


> heres a photo of me a couple of years ago covered in talcum powder, thanks to my kids!!


Not being a knob but that gyno needs adressing asap mate.


----------



## DILLZ (Mar 27, 2011)

kieren1234 said:


> Not being a knob but that gyno needs adressing asap mate.


Took the words straight out of my mouth mate.


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

kieren1234 said:


> Not being a knob but that gyno needs adressing asap mate.


FFS man , you could have done that through PM. You prob cut that guy in half


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

cultivator said:


> FFS man , you could have done that through PM. You prob cut that guy in half


True but maybe others will see and give him help on how to sort it, as will i. I did say i didnt do it to be a knob.


----------



## Jayden (Feb 10, 2011)

miggs said:


> View attachment 58545
> 
> 
> R u using iPhone?? Very easy


Looking in good shape fella.. 2 years!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

i was wondering were i saw that pic that raptor put up, he was in between two girls asking whether we thought they were good looking, think one was ginger, but they looked rank


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

barsnack said:


> i was wondering were i saw that pic that raptor put up, he was in between two girls asking whether we thought they were good looking, think one was ginger, but they looked rank


Do you reconise him as well ?


----------



## miggs (Jan 8, 2011)

Jayden said:


> Looking in good shape fella.. 2 years!


Thanks Jayden.. If that's u on ur avi hello...


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

kieren1234 said:


> True but maybe others will see and give him help on how to sort it, as will i. I did say i didnt do it to be a knob.


Fair enough. Its just if it were me then i would have liked a pm about it , that gyno can be a serious head fcuk


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

cultivator said:


> Do you reconise him as well ?


I take it you don't then lol funny that was 'wind ya neck in mate'... was his name milo of something?


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

2004mark said:


> I take it you don't then lol funny that was 'wind ya neck in mate'... was his name milo of something?


Ive seen alot of pics that look like him on a friend of a friend facebook, he could be just posting them there thou for teh craic.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

eezy1 said:


> my arm


Nice glove, is that a fashion thing !!!!


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

This is me as you can see from my profile pic  lol


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

huge monguss said:


> This is me as you can see from my profile pic  lol


haha

Looking good there man, keep up the good work!


----------



## TheThomo25 (Apr 13, 2011)

kieren1234 said:


> True but maybe others will see and give him help on how to sort it, as will i. I did say i didnt do it to be a knob.


No offence taken mate, to tell you the truth I didnt even realise I had gyno, I seriously thought it was just wear I"m carry 25% body fat. I have not had any strange feelings at any stage from my nipples nothing.....!

no worries I"v got a course coming up at the end of the month with a proper pct...


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

cultivator said:


> LOL!!. Something along them lines thou i cant seem to post pics since the forum changed. Forgot about the salmon pics son of frank, lol, will do some with this years catch. The elephant trunks are put away untill i get rid of this belly i have,lol.


Lol, I did have a pair of the same pants funnily enough but I binned them bcos the trunk was too small :lol:


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

SON OF FRANK said:


> Lol, I did have a pair of the same pants funnily enough but I binned them bcos the trunk was too small :lol:


YEah yeah,lol. I had to stick some bog roll down the trunk of mine ffs to fill it out abit


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

dannyiron said:


> haha
> 
> Looking good there man, keep up the good work!


Will do was thinking about takeing some growth hormone to be honest like.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

huge monguss said:


> Will do was thinking about takeing some growth hormone to be honest like.


No mate... you don't want to get too big


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

huge monguss said:


> Will do was thinking about takeing some growth hormone to be honest like.


How good is HGH


----------



## Ukbeefcake (Jan 5, 2011)

Me on my stag do the other week.


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

2004mark said:


> No mate... you don't want to get too big


It was to cut I think im big enough now dont you?


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

cultivator said:


> How good is HGH


Dont no bud. But I heard holland and barrett are doin good deals at the minute


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

LOL at how bad this thread failed!

Nice work Cultivator.

All I learnt is that Miggs is in great shape.


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Me a few weeks ago, needed a new one to send to the ladies!

17, 6' 1, 175lbs


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

i think cultivator is a a secret Spide (chav to you english folk) with his kappa tracksuit and burberry hat, and the only photo's are his mugshot which is why hes having difficulty getting it up (not the first time either)


----------



## cikko (May 25, 2011)

fookin 'ell

Dare I ever post anything that you guys can get a "handle" on?????

:lol

bastages :crying

hahahaaarrrrrrr


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

attempted to post pic but fook me whys it so complicated ( or am i just been thick)


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Me 4/5 weeks post cycle


----------



## miggs (Jan 8, 2011)

kingdale said:


> attempted to post pic but fook me whys it so complicated ( or am i just been thick)


Thick


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

this is me at the moment... 5 months none training and laying in bed untill 2pm in afetrnoon with 2-3 meals each day ...been thu a bad spell of depesion and anixty but starting back up at gym very soon ...lost about 3 stone i think ....sad or what ..?


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

a few months back.
View attachment 58565


getting lean atm :whistling:


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

mal said:


> a few months back.
> View attachment 58565
> 
> 
> getting lean atm :whistling:


Looking good there butty


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

apple said:


> this is me at the moment... 5 months none training and laying in bed untill 2pm in afetrnoon with 2-3 meals each day ...been thu a bad spell of depesion and anixty but starting back up at gym very soon ...lost about 3 stone i think ....sad or what ..?


Went through some of that myself man. Just try your best to get outa bed earlyier, even start getting up at 12 for a week then 10 then 8 etc.. I was sleeping to 12 and 1 there for a while and hated it but when i was getting up earlier i was just falling asleep during teh day but now im starting to get back to normal. Its a b4stard where your in a rut like that.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Couple of me 2 years ago. No recent pics which means i aint been on holiday for a while


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

retro-mental said:


> Couple of me 2 years ago. No recent pics which means i aint been on holiday for a while


Is that you with the blue skirt and a grey wig? Who's the fella in front can't be you as he's not ginger lol


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Fullhouse said:


> Is that you with the blue skirt and a grey wig? Who's the fella in front can't be you as he's not ginger lol


no ginger on me what so ever. Just when i thought you were an alright guy and you hit me with the lowest shot the could be thrown !!!!


----------



## billy2011 (Mar 30, 2011)

apple said:


> this is me at the moment... 5 months none training and laying in bed untill 2pm in afetrnoon with 2-3 meals each day ...been thu a bad spell of depesion and anixty but starting back up at gym very soon ...lost about 3 stone i think ....sad or what ..?


keep ur head up pal, i think everyone goes through a rough patch like that, i know i did!! 1 of the best things i started to do was make sure i went to bed early and get up nice and early. Start to eat well as this plays a huge part in mental health. Every night before you go to bed set urself a list of goals or tasks for the following day so you wake up with purpose to the day ahead of you Do you smoke weed??If you do ty and cut back abit or get of it all together, it wont help with the motivation or anxiety. Maybe if the problem persists you should go see your gp, he might be able to pescribe something for you that will help you short term!! Anyways keep your head up mate, im sure you will be back to your normal self soon


----------



## dbgallery (Mar 10, 2011)

Me, a few months into training


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

dbgallery said:


> Me, a few months into training


You should have a lie down mate, you've lost all the colour in your face! Feeling okay?


----------



## dbgallery (Mar 10, 2011)

F.M.J said:


> You should have a lie down mate, you've lost all the colour in your face! Feeling okay?


YAK, YAK, YAK, (that's Sid James laughing btw!)


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

dbgallery said:


> YAK, YAK, YAK, (that's Sid James laughing btw!)


----------



## dbgallery (Mar 10, 2011)

F.M.J said:


>


nice, but it makes me wonder what sort of person actually goes to the effort of sifting through old Popeye cartoons cutting this sort of stuff together to make a clip for youtube!


----------



## diehardlove (May 5, 2011)

me at 220 lbs before cutting.










Hope im allowed to use img tags and is there a website size limit to pics.


----------



## Vinney (Apr 27, 2011)

Sean91 said:


> me after my photoshoot, ladies inbox me plz


that will be me after this anavar cycle haha


----------



## welshflame (May 21, 2009)

cultivator said:


> Rap , im near sure that guy is from belfast. Was it here he got a hard time about his kneck or another forum ?


I thought he looked familiar haha. I think he was Canadian or something wasnt he and a troll ? lol


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

I will be vein and try to get a pic looking dry later lol.


----------



## nnathanw1983 (Sep 19, 2010)

Thought id join in..this was taken 2 days ago..


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Looking great nathan!


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

s3_abv said:


> I will be vein and try to get a pic looking dry later lol.


this is a BODYBUILDING website not a gay forum.....pmsl just kidding dude


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

TheThomo25 said:


> No offence taken mate, to tell you the truth I didnt even realise I had gyno, I seriously thought it was just wear I"m carry 25% body fat. I have not had any strange feelings at any stage from my nipples nothing.....!
> 
> no worries I"v got a course coming up at the end of the month with a proper pct...


Is the tissue lumpy? Could be just high bodyfat, have you been lean before and did it dissapear if you have?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

nnathanw1983 said:


> Thought id join in..this was taken 2 days ago..


Looking awesome mate!! Good work!


----------



## animal adam (Sep 1, 2010)

me today


----------



## Aggression (Apr 13, 2009)




----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Aggression said:


> View attachment 58594


Why are you wearing a blue dress?


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> Why are you wearing a blue dress?


They must be on fashion at the minute


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

jesus guys. my pic is the worst out of the real pics. Feeling abit p1ssed to be honest but on the plus side no ones got a fvckin tash like mine you bunch of bald lipped homos !!!!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

If the truth be told i aint even got that anymore since christmas !!!!


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

retro-mental said:


> If the truth be told i aint even got that anymore since christmas !!!!


Tell the truth you got rid after my last comment lol


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

ha ha

I dont bruise that easy. seriously though i got fed up at the time and got rid. I like to change it up every 6-12 months. I know people that still look the same but older as they were at school


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

not puting my mug up sorry, but this is me, over 2 years change. nearly 2st put on, im pumped aswell...makes me look much beter than i do.


----------



## Aggression (Apr 13, 2009)

JPaycheck said:


> Why are you wearing a blue dress?


Eh???

It's a vest, just an exceptionally long one :thumb:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Aggression said:


> Eh???
> 
> It's a vest, just an exceptionally long one :thumb:


well that went over your head. I was inferring you were the tiny plastic figure at the bottom of the screen.


----------



## Aggression (Apr 13, 2009)

JPaycheck said:


> well that went over your head. I was inferring you were the tiny plastic figure at the bottom of the screen.


Loooooooool, only just clocked that. Intruder alert, i have no fvckin clue what that is. Must go inspect!

(I'm at my dad & stepmums gaff for a few days and it's all foreign to me...)


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Add Title


----------



## DD87 (Apr 3, 2011)

Me 16 weeks out from my first competion


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Looking good dd87, if I'm at that stage this time next year I'll be chuffed


----------



## DD87 (Apr 3, 2011)

Cheers i just hope i can get better and win comp!


----------



## UncleSimit (Feb 28, 2011)

Camera shy...


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

When ever I post up pictures, I get compared to mean historical figures. No more..........! 

Well maybe a few more


----------



## steven_SRi (Nov 5, 2009)

uncleSimit....you cant be camera shy!! you are looking huge mate, well done


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Here is a recent one of me


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

DD87 said:


> Me 16 weeks out from my first competion


awesome traps!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

UncleSimit said:


> Camera shy...


Big boy


----------



## DILLZ (Mar 27, 2011)

UncleSimit said:


>


Bobby lashley


----------



## UncleSimit (Feb 28, 2011)

DILLZ said:


> Bobby lashley


I had to Google to see who he even was - but nah, I wish I looked like that.....no wait, actually I don't! lol


----------



## DD87 (Apr 3, 2011)

cheers, took me some time. ive found that training light at at higher reps for 3 weeks then a week of heavy for a week gives you much better results. i only really train light now. just so i can get me form perfect and get full muscle stretch on each exercise. Better pumps and Better results!!!


----------



## DILLZ (Mar 27, 2011)

UncleSimit said:


> I had to Google to see who he even was - but nah, I wish I looked like that.....no wait, actually I don't! lol


No need to be modist around ukm, be proud.


----------



## layla (May 10, 2009)

thts me in my profile pic ...


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

DD87 said:


> cheers, took me some time. ive found that training light at at higher reps for 3 weeks then a week of heavy for a week gives you much better results. i only really train light now. just so i can get me form perfect and get full muscle stretch on each exercise. Better pumps and Better results!!!


Interesting, I'd been thinking of trying that myself. Might give it a go.


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

layla said:


> thts me in my profile pic ...


very nice layla................................ btw thats not me in mine.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

i can see why a lot of you spend so much time on the internet, there must be laws against leaving the house for some people on here :lol:


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Me

<------

<------


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

UncleSimit said:


> Camera shy...


good genetics right there


----------



## DD87 (Apr 3, 2011)

lambert said:


> Interesting, I'd been thinking of trying that myself. Might give it a go.


yeah you should, my friend whos a ex competor told me, didnt beleive it would have much effect at first but thats how ive got in shape.ill upload a pic of me from a year ago before i started it and its a massive difference


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

May as well.


----------



## TF03 (May 31, 2011)

This is me doing an impression!


----------



## TheThomo25 (Apr 13, 2011)

kieren1234 said:


> Is the tissue lumpy? Could be just high bodyfat, have you been lean before and did it dissapear if you have?


yes mate I was 11 stone lean bf 12%, then I gave smoking up & went up to 17stone bf 30% in like 2 years!! now 17 stone but bf 25%.

to answer your qu no there doesnt feel like any lumpy tissue & my nipples have never had any pain or itchy.

I"l see how they look after my course! il put some photos up.


----------



## DD87 (Apr 3, 2011)

Me about a year ago before i changed my routine. How Much of a difference


----------



## DILLZ (Mar 27, 2011)

DD87 said:


> Me about a year ago before i changed my routine. How Much of a difference


fu*king hell.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

First 12 months of training after 15 year "rest"



Me @ the moment,a little "looser" lol


----------



## DD87 (Apr 3, 2011)

DILLZ said:


> fu*king hell.


Aye i no massive difference or what. Starting training different n harder n starting eating right. I never beleived people when they said its 85% diet, i can assure people now its TRUE!


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

DD87 said:


> Me about a year ago before i changed my routine. How Much of a difference


Do you also take gear man, just curious.


----------



## DILLZ (Mar 27, 2011)

DD87 said:


> Aye i no massive difference or what. Starting training different n harder n starting eating right. I never beleived people when they said its 85% diet, i can assure people now its TRUE!


Yeh thats a good point, what cycles have you ran mate? Because i one year thats one hell of an improvement and you can only really fit around 2 12 week cycles in a year..


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

DD87 said:


> Aye i no massive difference or what. Starting training different n harder n starting eating right. I never beleived people when they said its 85% diet, i can assure people now its TRUE!


How did you start training different? Big difference there mate, you look like a different person.


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

I know I'm no-where near the size of the rest of you, but made some real progress, can't seem to shift any fat though :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Jimmysteve95 said:


> I know I'm no-where near the size of the rest of you, but made some real progress, can't seem to shift any fat though :lol:


sorry dude but do you have nipples ??


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Ignore me, Ive just read the rest of the thread, doh!!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Jimmysteve95 said:


> I know I'm no-where near the size of the rest of you, but made some real progress, can't seem to shift any fat though :lol:


thats freaky as, you don't have nipples !?!?!


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

JPaycheck said:


> thats freaky as, you don't have nipples !?!?!


He's been milking too hard


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Jimmysteve95 said:


> I know I'm no-where near the size of the rest of you, but made some real progress, can't seem to shift any fat though :lol:





uhan said:


> sorry dude but do you have nipples ??





JPaycheck said:


> thats freaky as, you don't have nipples !?!?!


You two and your nipple fetish, you just cant control it can you


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

thats better .


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

13st1lb @ 5'8" June 2011

arms look small there but they just over 15" :laugh:


----------



## DILLZ (Mar 27, 2011)

BBK said:


> June 2011


Failed upload mate


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

DILLZ said:


> Failed upload mate


Just re done it my pedigree chum!


----------



## alan87 (Apr 27, 2009)

Looking like crap atm but thought id join in, 2 months back at it so far after a 2 week stint in intensive care with asthma and nearly 8-9 months no training, went down to 11st at 5ft10

back up to 13st 5 now and natural until yesterday..

oh and yes, were decorating..haha


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Hey babez


----------



## alan87 (Apr 27, 2009)

k1lla said:


> intensive care with asthma, thats bad geeza....


it wasnt amazing lol, gf and family said i had gone grey whilst at my worst, thing is i wasnt at all worried, i guess you sometimes dont realise how bad things were until afterwards.

i was used to be hospitalized with it as a kid but this came out of the blue, thankfully over it for now though and training hard


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

My back last night and another hulking up 2 weeks ago in magaluf. It's work in progress


----------



## alan87 (Apr 27, 2009)

gd work fella!


----------



## UncleSimit (Feb 28, 2011)

DILLZ said:


> No need to be modist around ukm, be proud.


Proud and modest at the same time ;-)


----------



## UncleSimit (Feb 28, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> My back last night and another hulking up 2 weeks ago in magaluf. It's work in progress


Aye, good back on you mate.


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

Raptor said:


> Hey babez


And theres a god, aye right,lol.


----------



## Vinney (Apr 27, 2011)

layla said:


> thts me in my profile pic ...


peow


----------



## Vinney (Apr 27, 2011)

<---- me. loads of work to do to get myself back on track after this ****ing injury. Had my best work out in 5 months last night. Managed to shoulder press for the first time since Jan.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

alan87 said:


> Looking like crap atm but thought id join in, 2 months back at it so far after a 2 week stint in intensive care with asthma and nearly 8-9 months no training, went down to 11st at 5ft10
> 
> back up to 13st 5 now and natural until yesterday..
> 
> oh and yes, were decorating..haha


I can see your face in your avi though!?!?!



liam0810 said:


> My back last night and another hulking up 2 weeks ago in magaluf. It's work in progress


DO you know what annoys me about the first photo?

It looks great, you've really gone for it and i'm impressed at the dedication and motivation you've put into Hogan, your also in good shape which makes the whole thing make sense and work.

BUT

Then you've gone and taken the picture from a downwards angle, making you look aabout 4 foot 3 and essentially a child.


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

LIAM how old are you?

and its funny how alan87 has spent so long drawing his face in with the thinnest line posible instead of using a big black blob or somthing haha


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Sh!tty pic , but i wanna join in :bounce:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Heres a pic of me having a beverage. I assumed we were talking about general pics and not pumped with pants on?








<img src=]http://img190.imageshack.us/img190/3737/20110528192233.jpg' alt='20110528192233.jpg'> Uploaded with <a href="http://imageshack.us" rel="external nofollow">ImageShack.us[/URL]


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Wardy21 said:


> Heres a pic of me having a beverage. I assumed we were talking about general pics and not pumped with pants on?


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> Heres a pic of me having a beverage. I assumed we were talking about general pics and not pumped with pants on?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"here's me having a beverage ?? dont u mean "here is me on my 15th pint "


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Wardy21 said:


> Heres a pic of me having a beverage. I assumed we were talking about general pics and not pumped with pants on?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some fvcker has drunk your Guinness and p!ssed in the glass


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

uhan said:


> give up the power lifting bud and get some size on lol
> 
> btw you look stoned :lol:


Whats that supposed to mean ya big head lol


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

HJL said:


> LIAM how old are you?
> 
> and its funny how alan87 has spent so long drawing his face in with the thinnest line posible instead of using a big black blob or somthing haha


I'm 26 mate. Why?


----------



## jimmy liverpool (Dec 15, 2010)

Sk1nny said:


> Add Title


mmmm, nice cake in the background! lol


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

Me


----------



## DD87 (Apr 3, 2011)

cultivator said:


> Do you also take gear man, just curious.


Yeh mate done a cycle of mast enth equ n stans then primo tren ace and prop


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

uhan said:


> thats better .


There you go you picky basterds, look I HAVE NIPPLES :lol: honestly you guys


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Jimmysteve95 said:


> There you go you picky basterds, look I HAVE NIPPLES :lol: honestly you guys


Why was there no nipples in the first one? This could be photoshopped


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> Why was there no nipples in the first one? This could be photoshopped


its taken on my phone with bad lighting if you look at my face on the first one the top right of it is light distorted and my top left trap is blurred, next time I'll use a proper camera mate :')


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Jimmysteve95 said:


> its taken on my phone with bad lighting if you look at my face on the first one the top right of it is light distorted and my top left trap is blurred, next time I'll use a proper camera mate :')


confirmed.

no nipples.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

sorry but i still dont see your nipples ??


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

uhan said:


> sorry but i still dont see your nipples ??


nice photoshopping there uhan :'),


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Jimmysteve95 said:


> nice photoshopping there uhan :'),


who me .... :whistling:


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

uhan said:


> who me .... :whistling:
> 
> Yes :thumb: I think this thread has just turned into debate about my nipples...I'm sure theres better forums for those interests :laugh:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

what like www.jimmysteve95missingnipples.com


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

get a password made!, + I'll be sure to do some nipple press to get those badboys showing


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Jimmysteve95 said:


> get a password made!, + I'll be sure to do some nipple press to get those badboys showing


you could superset facepulls and nipple press`s :lol:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

...then and now....


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Pelayo said:


> ...then and now....


buff


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

uhan said:


> buff


cheers dude....was a 13st weaklng......


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Pelayo said:


> cheers dude....was a 13st weaklng......


whats your stats now, incl height cause it gives me a better idea

P.S Looking great (in a manly bodybuilding fashion, dont go getting ideas)


----------



## massiccio (Nov 17, 2010)

http://s804.photobucket.com/albums/yy328/massiccio00/?action=view&current=20110607-183342.jpg

http://i804.photobucket.com/albums/yy328/massiccio00/20110526-130816.jpg

http://i804.photobucket.com/albums/yy328/massiccio00/20110526-130803.jpg

http://i804.photobucket.com/albums/yy328/massiccio00/20110526-130818.jpg


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

liam0810 said:


> I'm 26 mate. Why?


you look very young in that picture, probs to do with the outfit and camera angle!


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

Pelayo said:


> cheers dude....was a 13st weaklng......


im only 12st7


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

massiccio said:


> http://s804.photobucket.com/albums/yy328/massiccio00/?action=view&current=20110607-183342.jpg
> 
> http://i804.photobucket.com/albums/yy328/massiccio00/20110526-130816.jpg
> 
> ...


seriously impress mate, how long you been training, do you compete or hoping too


----------



## massiccio (Nov 17, 2010)

barsnack said:


> seriously impress mate, how long you been training, do you compete or hoping too


I re-started in april 2009, after a 16 years lay off ( work, family, etc).

I would like to compete, I must learn the art of posing, compulsories et all. I tried to prepare for Mr Scotland this year, but the planning was all over the place, will save this year experience to get it done next year, hopefully... at 43, cannae wait forever....

thanks for the encouragement, much appreciated


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

massiccio said:


> http://s804.photobucket.com/albums/yy328/massiccio00/?action=view&current=20110607-183342.jpg
> 
> http://i804.photobucket.com/albums/yy328/massiccio00/20110526-130816.jpg
> 
> ...


I'm just devastated your not the guy in your avi, i thought you was


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> I'm just devastated your not the guy in your avi, i thought you was


Touche

I thought you were a 70s porn star


----------



## djmacka (Dec 4, 2008)

Me then & now, bad quality as camera on blackberry is terrible :thumbdown:


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Image:[file too BIG to display]

Sorry dudes, looks like I'm too hench for the internets


----------



## djmacka (Dec 4, 2008)

Matt 1 said:


> Image:[file too BIG to display]
> 
> Sorry dudes, looks like I'm too hench for the internets


lmao


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm too skinny. I tried turning side on to pose for an avi photo, but i disappeared.


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Jimmysteve95 said:


> I know I'm no-where near the size of the rest of you, but made some real progress, can't seem to shift any fat though :lol:


 Keep going matey. I was thinner than you a few years ago. I'm still thin but getting there


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

barsnack said:


> whats your stats now, incl height cause it gives me a better idea
> 
> P.S Looking great (in a manly bodybuilding fashion, dont go getting ideas)


hahah...calm down b-snack 

LONG STORY -SHORT

first pic was just after i went through 2 years of anorexia...yes i did go down that road ! had a light bulb moment when i saw a photo of myself and thought ..wtf???

sooo....took me a year to change my perception of food and weight....took me 2 years to add a stone....then another 2 to add another..

currently sitting at 15'6...im 6ft....dont know my BF...PROB 12-15%


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

HJL said:


> im only 12st7


yea but how tall are you ?

and i was 12'10 at one point


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

djmacka said:


> Me then & now, bad quality as camera on blackberry is terrible :thumbdown:


Nice transformation there but those shorts need to go ;-)


----------



## alan87 (Apr 27, 2009)

HJL said:


> LIAM how old are you?
> 
> and its funny how alan87 has spent so long drawing his face in with the thinnest line posible instead of using a big black blob or somthing haha


haha it took me bout 5 mins just to do that! i couldnt get the paint blob to go big for the life of me, then i wanted to change my avi n it wouldnt let me save tht one as an avi n i was f*cked if i was doing that again ha!


----------



## Hampy71 (Jan 18, 2011)




----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

HJL said:


> you look very young in that picture, probs to do with the outfit and camera angle!


You are the first person to say I look young! So you are now my favourite person on here!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> You are the first person to say I look young! So you are now my favourite person on here!


you look like hulk hogan and lassie had a kid


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

barsnack said:


> you look like hulk hogan and lassie had a kid


I'll take that as a compliment. So thank you!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> I'll take that as a compliment. So thank you!


haha im sorry, just really bored at work, you dont look like hulk hogan at all


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

barsnack said:


> you look like hulk hogan and lassie had a kid












Interesting


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Matt 1 said:


> Interesting


Ha ha! You have too much time on your hands if you've photoshopped that!


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

liam0810 said:


> Ha ha! You have too much time on your hands if you've photoshopped that!


I used 'morphthing' a website, but yes it was more effort than it was worth tbh :lol:

Yep, lots of time on my hands, the joys of being a student


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

Matt 1 said:


> Interesting


Thats funny mate haha!



Pelayo said:


> yea but how tall are you ?
> 
> and i was 12'10 at one point


5.9 (and a half)

i just wish i had some more wieght! i know its relavite to hieght, but still love to see 15st or somthing! but that aint gona happen!


----------



## DILLZ (Mar 27, 2011)

Matt 1 said:


>


Looks like an inbred of a horse and Garry Glitter.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Matt 1 said:


> Interesting


You're just giving warrior more ammunition!

"Terry I know about you and Lassies coke fuelled romps"


----------



## t hall gym (Sep 26, 2007)

me in my avi taken about a month ago sitting at 15 stone 5.11 been of gear for about 6 month


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Pelayo said:


> hahah...calm down b-snack
> 
> LONG STORY -SHORT
> 
> ...


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

t hall gym said:


> me in my avi taken about a month ago sitting at 15 stone 5.11 been of gear for about 6 month


lost any size in that time mate? or you able to keep the muscle with good diet?


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

HJL said:


> Thats funny mate haha!
> 
> 5.9 (and a half)
> 
> i just wish i had some more wieght! i know its relavite to hieght, but still love to see 15st or somthing! but that aint gona happen!


i was chacing 16st last year...gubbin all sorts...got obsesed by it.....im happy-ish at what i am just wanna improve strength and over all shape


----------



## t hall gym (Sep 26, 2007)

HJL said:


> lost any size in that time mate? or you able to keep the muscle with good diet?


usually sit at about 16.4 ish geared up .dont do big cycles 500mg test only ..size and strength down but doesnt bother me.its eating thats a big problem for me i take ghrp6 twice a day..feel good at this weight but its the remarks from people that annoy me ..

you have lost some size

you look ill

think people get used to seeing you at a certain size and think you should stay like that


----------



## djmacka (Dec 4, 2008)

Mr.GoodKat said:


> Nice transformation there but those shorts need to go ;-)


Train in joggers but always change & wear them shorts for the steam room, will sort it though Gok, cheers


----------



## djmacka (Dec 4, 2008)

> Thats true mate, 'look ill' is the worst though


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

might aswell join in.............










trying to cut fat at the moment, then im thinking of starting my first cycle.


----------



## DILLZ (Mar 27, 2011)

fullyloaded said:


> might aswell join in.............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bet a punch from you would hurt.


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

fullyloaded said:


> might aswell join in.............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn your huge man, how do you train?


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

haha, your kidding right? i want to be huge, i train like everyone else i think?? lol.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I think training in pink lycra is the answer


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

fullyloaded said:


> might aswell join in.............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i enjoyed watching that film you were in, were you climbed to the top of the empire state building


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

haha, im just as hairy as i was in the film too pmsl!!!


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

Me saturday 6am  at 14.5stone .


----------



## DILLZ (Mar 27, 2011)

geeby112 said:


> Me saturday 6am  at 14.5stone .


i would.


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

barsnack said:


> i enjoyed watching that film you were in, were you climbed to the top of the empire state building


dude that comment right there is ****ing genius pmsl :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2011)

View attachment 58827
View attachment 58828


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

Me


----------



## DILLZ (Mar 27, 2011)

s3_abv said:


> Me


Everytime i see you, you remind me of 'mark wright' from the only way is essex!


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

Oh no you didn't!! lol.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Me a couple months ago


----------



## shane89 (Apr 30, 2011)

me tonite finally getting some muscle back  losing 3stone was a b1tch but muscle memory is a wonderful thing


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

little me


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

s3_abv said:


> Me


I guess the floor has really p!ssed you off.


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

geeby112 said:


> Me saturday 6am  at 14.5stone .


Looking good fella.


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

Uhah is that van hooked up to a deadlift bar

Or does some have really bad parking were you train at


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> I guess the floor has really p!ssed you off.


Nah, he's standing near the deep end of his local swimming pool and trying to gee himself up - Splash!

;-)


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

energize17 said:


> Uhah is that van hooked up to a deadlift bar
> 
> Or does some have really bad parking were you train at


its on a deadlift frame ive got a video in my journal of me deadlifting it lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Mr.GoodKat said:


> Nah, he's standing near the deep end of his local swimming pool and trying to stare out sexy kids - Splash!
> 
> ;-)


fixed


----------



## shane89 (Apr 30, 2011)

uhan ur looking fella


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

JPaycheck said:


> fixed


lol and you were saying what in the english hulks thread  just saying m8


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

shane22 said:


> uhan ur looking fuking sexy fella


thanks buddy


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

uhan said:


> lol and you were saying what in the english hulks thread  just saying m8


haha between people that kinda know each other I thinks fine.

But I feel sorry for Hulk cos his entire thread he has just got laughed at, I don't get why people can't just let him get on with it.


----------



## shane89 (Apr 30, 2011)

uhan said:


> thanks buddy


woops sorry was meant to say looking good


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

JPaycheck said:


> haha between people that kinda know each other I thinks fine.
> 
> But I feel sorry for Hulk cos his entire thread he has just got laughed at, I don't get why people can't just let him get on with it.


boredom i guess but i do understand where ya coming from its just when people make claims and dont back it up but then i have a choice to read or miss the thread lol


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

han do you want to buy a bar and some weights, will save you trying to lift your old van up


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> han do you want to buy a bar and some weights, will save you trying to lift your old van up


his mate was repairing the exhaust


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

found it but my mrs didnt capture it properly but she did get my m8 lol


----------



## steven_SRi (Nov 5, 2009)

might as well join in, but im a 'matchstick man' compared to some on here but oh well... im trying


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

thing is even you 12 stone bodybuilders look big maybe coz your not fat lol


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

steven_SRi said:


> might as well join in, but im a noodle compared to some on here but oh well... im trying


Think that's been copyrighted by Noodlearms


----------



## steven_SRi (Nov 5, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Think that's been copyrighted by Noodlearms


sorry about that, i hope noodlearms wont take legal action.....i best edit lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

steven_SRi said:


> sorry about that, i hope noodlearms wont take legal action.....i best edit lol


its fine m8 hes in the desert getting bummed by camels .


----------



## steven_SRi (Nov 5, 2009)

uhan said:


> its fine m8 hes in the desert getting bummed by camels .


poor lad, he gets stick on here....now he is getting reamed by camels, what next!!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

he wont let the camels bum him coz they got the hump ...................................................................................


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

i think your missus fancies your mate


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

retro-mental said:


> he wont let the camels bum him coz they got the hump ...................................................................................


 :ban:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

retro-mental said:


> i think your missus fancies your mate


no she wont go near 5`8 dwarfs lol


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

no but she would shag 6 and 7 !!!!!!

thatsgotta make up for the poor camel joke


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

retro-mental said:


> no but she would shag 6 and 7 !!!!!!
> 
> thatsgotta make up for the poor camel joke


sorry i dont get it ?

say it again ...


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

you said she wouldnt go near 5 8 but shes no prob with 6 and 7

its was pretty sh1t but it made me larf


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> I guess the floor has really p!ssed you off.


Only just noticed the STARE lol.


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> fixed


Cvnt lol.


----------



## D4T (Jan 20, 2011)

Thought i might as well join in 

Theres a pic of fat me in '07, then a pic of me March 2010 right before I started training, and finally a pic of me in April this year with just over a years training under my belt.

All natty (so far!) and proud of my progress


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

OK.

Bit of background and then a pic.

Was in the gym 5 days a week for 6 years in late teens and early twenties. Trained, and was training partner to, competition level guys. Was running at 14st 7lbs and 10-11% BF.

Then got married, had kids, and 20 years later was up at 17st (238lbs of sumo madness), 30%+ BF on a one way ticket to a heart attack.

This photo was taken 20 minutes ago, and is at 14 weeks into being back in the gym, and have dropped 22lbs, and am down to just over 20% BF, and loving the way it is making me feel again. Only trouble is that at 45 years old the test and GH levels are not whet they were, so I can see some AAS, HGH or peptides in the future once I have 9-12 months foundation training and good diet under my belt. Want to get down to about 14st @ 14% BF, and then look to start putting the right sort of weight back on.

Don't have a day 1 photo, I took one, but was too damned ashamed to even look at it myself, so it was deleted. So this photo is now my point of reference.

cheers

Diggy


----------



## djmacka (Dec 4, 2008)

D4T said:


> Thought i might as well join in
> 
> Theres a pic of fat me in '07, then a pic of me March 2010 right before I started training, and finally a pic of me in April this year with just over a years training under my belt.
> 
> All natty (so far!) and proud of my progress


Nice progress, anyone else ever said you look alot like Paddy Mcguiness?


----------



## djmacka (Dec 4, 2008)

In gym today


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)




----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## Hampy71 (Jan 18, 2011)

DILLZ said:


> i would.


You would what?


----------



## DILLZ (Mar 27, 2011)

Hampy71 said:


> You would what?


Fvck him senseless.


----------



## Hampy71 (Jan 18, 2011)

DILLZ said:


> Fvck him senseless.


Hahaha nice girl!


----------



## D4T (Jan 20, 2011)

djmacka said:


> Nice progress, anyone else ever said you look alot like Paddy Mcguiness?


Haha no they havent but i agree!


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

For jaypecker.


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)




----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

laurie g said:


> View attachment 58863
> View attachment 58862












Second pic is the most alpha on the thread so far.

Unless someone has a photo of themselves riding a buffalo!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

<-----c'est moi 

I'm a little squidgy at the moment so am keeping the more revealing pics in my journal


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

this is alpha!:










:lol:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Irish Beast said:


> Second pic is the most alpha on the thread so far.
> 
> Unless someone has a photo of themselves riding a buffalo!


DAMN! That is alpha! It's like Tom Jones' chest hair had a child with Keith Richards and then sold it to Dorian Yates who injected his pure genetics into its testicles.


----------



## cantcatchme92 (Jun 2, 2011)

week one back in the gym


----------



## cantcatchme92 (Jun 2, 2011)

week one in the gym


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

cantcatchme92 said:


> week one back in the gym


Looks more like a garden mate. Oh and you can't smoke in the gym.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

cantcatchme92 said:


> week one back in the gym


vest looks well tight on ya m8 time for a bigger one :lol:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

cantcatchme92 said:


> View attachment 58874
> 
> 
> week one in the gym


Looks more like a house mate. Oh and you can't wear that big white box on your head in the gym.


----------



## cantcatchme92 (Jun 2, 2011)

it's not a box, that's my genuine face


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

cantcatchme92 said:


> it's not a box, that's my genuine face


Touche, I bet getting a passport is a right hassle.


----------



## CTurbinado (Jan 10, 2010)

middle










:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

CTurbinado said:


> middle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WTF was going on here then not judging.


----------



## dannyh2k10 (Jul 2, 2010)

energize17 said:


> WTF was going on here then not judging.


i think there going for the JLS pose


----------



## gooner fc (Feb 7, 2009)

Pic of myself i know bf little high, being on bulk for years


----------



## dannyh2k10 (Jul 2, 2010)

gooner fc said:


> Pic of myself i know bf little high, being on bulk for years


its not that bad bro considering you've been on bulk for years 

u cutting up any time soon?

think u would look pretty trim cut tbh got a good frame


----------



## gooner fc (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks mate, might drop carbs alittle but no time to cut this year, misses just had a baby, just about keep my normal training regime going and also got a bad shoulder injury.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

gooner fc said:


> Thanks mate, might drop carbs alittle but no time to cut this year, misses just had a baby, just about keep my normal training regime going and also got a bad shoulder injury.


do you take your missus up the ar5enal


----------



## gooner fc (Feb 7, 2009)

No but I went last season???


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

Epic pants and socks combo from me.......


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Rekless said:


> Epic pants and socks combo from me.......


Smooth crotch grab


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

JPaycheck said:


> Smooth crotch grab


a tribute to the late micheal jackson "OOOOOOOOOOOW"


----------



## Aggression (Apr 13, 2009)

steven_SRi said:


> might as well join in, but im a 'matchstick man' compared to some on here but oh well... im trying


Looking great bro and as Uhan said, you may not be as 'big' per se as some, but then your nowhere near as fat either. Good lean base.

Also like the attention to detail in blacking out the faces in the background pics, lol


----------



## bigfella2901 (Mar 6, 2011)

Me 22yrs, 15st8


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

bigfella2901 said:


> Me 22yrs, 15st8


Nice, any plans to complete.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

chilisi said:


> Mate, your hair cut is terrible


Apparently my belt is too big as well. I miss the 90's


----------



## bigfella2901 (Mar 6, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> Nice, any plans to complete.


Yes mate. My plan was to compete in the NAC juniors this November but my missis has just had our second child so not being able to focus fully atm so my plan is to lean bulk until nxt yr and hit stage sometime in may/June

(sorry for life story ppl  )


----------



## steven_SRi (Nov 5, 2009)

Aggression said:


> Looking great bro and as Uhan said, you may not be as 'big' per se as some, but then your nowhere near as fat either. Good lean base.
> 
> Also like the attention to detail in blacking out the faces in the background pics, lol


cheers mate.. and well done for noticing my attention to detail ha....i never know who could be lurking on this board!! i must be paranoid! lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

bigfella2901 said:


> Yes mate. My plan was to compete in the NAC juniors this November but my missis has just had our second child so not being able to focus fully atm so my plan is to lean bulk until nxt yr and hit stage sometime in may/June
> 
> (sorry for life story ppl  )


Awesome. Good luck. And congrats on number two!


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

Aggression said:


> Looking great bro and as Uhan said, you may not be as 'big' per se as some, but then your nowhere near as fat either. Good lean base.
> 
> Also like the attention to detail in blacking out the faces in the background pics, lol


Great physique!


----------



## bighead1985 (Dec 31, 2010)

layla said:


> thts me in my profile pic ...


Seen the pictures on your profile, really impressive


----------



## bighead1985 (Dec 31, 2010)

s3_abv said:


> Me


You didnt wear them shorts to the gym???


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

bighead1985 said:


> You didnt wear them shorts to the gym???


Whats wrong with swim shorts


----------



## bighead1985 (Dec 31, 2010)

Barker said:


> Whats wrong with swim shorts


Swim shorts or them shorts????


----------



## layla (May 10, 2009)

bighead1985 said:


> Seen the pictures on your profile, really impressive


thanks pal


----------



## shane89 (Apr 30, 2011)

heres me now 2-3 months into gym


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Me on hol 3 weeks ago, 5ft 9in, 224lb,


----------



## bighead1985 (Dec 31, 2010)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members/bighead1985-albums-mar-2011-picture55620-img-0215http-www-uk-muscle-co-uk-album-php-albumid-1878-attachmentid-55620.html

Me in my avi (obviously) and a link to my little molehill


----------



## bighead1985 (Dec 31, 2010)

RACK said:


> Me on hol 3 weeks ago, 5ft 9in, 224lb,


Looking in good shape mate


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Cheers mate, I'm in an ok place at the min. Not much ab action going on but a decent 16st


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Me and the gf


----------



## IrishRaver (Feb 4, 2010)

How do you upload a pic?


----------



## bighead1985 (Dec 31, 2010)

You carry your weight well. No signs of any gut in that picture


----------



## IrishRaver (Feb 4, 2010)

RACK said:


> Me and the gf


...they can't be real


----------



## bighead1985 (Dec 31, 2010)

RACK said:


> Me and the gf


Any excuses to show off the misses and her rack?????? ha ha ha


----------



## IrishRaver (Feb 4, 2010)

bighead1985 said:


> Any excuses to show off the misses and her *rack?*????? ha ha ha


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Nope they aren't real 

I hold most of my weight on my lower back but don't have a gut so to speak, I'm just not that lean.


----------



## bighead1985 (Dec 31, 2010)

IrishRaver said:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA


Im glad someone noticed it!


----------



## bighead1985 (Dec 31, 2010)

RACK said:


> Nope they aren't real
> 
> I hold most of my weight on my lower back but don't have a gut so to speak, I'm just not that lean.


Are you trying to bulk or cut weight?


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

bighead1985 said:


> Any excuses to show off the misses and her rack?????? ha ha ha


He does not need an excuse he normally just does it :whistling:


----------



## bighead1985 (Dec 31, 2010)

Paulieb said:


> He does not need an excuse he normally just does it :whistling:


Cant blame him. I saw the thread for his holiday pictures. I just wish I was there!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

RACK said:


> Me and the gf


Nice 'family' snaps....now get the REAL pics up in the male animal!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

@Bighead, I'd like to lean up quite a bit mate, weight doesn't really interest me at the min plus I've taken a bit of a detour from BB'ing so to speak at the min, have a look in the journal section for my hybrid thread.

@Paulieb, you know me well


----------



## bighead1985 (Dec 31, 2010)

Magic Torch said:


> Nice 'family' snaps....now get the REAL pics up in the male animal!


We all know you've got them!

Do it! Do it! Do it!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

@Magic, I'll see what I have on my old phone mate


----------



## bighead1985 (Dec 31, 2010)

bighead1985 said:


> We all know you've got them!
> 
> Do it! Do it! Do it!


Hold on, am I eligible to join that group?


----------



## bighead1985 (Dec 31, 2010)

RACK said:


> @Bighead, I'd like to lean up quite a bit mate, weight doesn't really interest me at the min plus I've taken a bit of a detour from BB'ing so to speak at the min, have a look in the journal section for my hybrid thread.


Yeah I tried cutting some weight for my holiday but didnt lose as much as I wanted. Ill check it out


----------



## IrishRaver (Feb 4, 2010)

bighead1985 said:


> Im glad someone noticed it!


It probably wasn't that funny but I'm extremely bored and laughed my balls off when I read it


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

You can't beat a bit of whorage! :thumbup1:

Not a BB, but here's a few pics


----------



## bighead1985 (Dec 31, 2010)

IrishRaver said:


> It probably wasn't that funny but I'm extremely bored and laughed my balls off when I read it


It wasnt that funny in all fairness!!! At least you appreciated it for 30 secs


----------



## bighead1985 (Dec 31, 2010)

littlesimon said:


> You can't beat a bit of whorage! :thumbup1:
> 
> Not a BB, but here's a few pics
> 
> ...


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

bighead1985 said:


> Everything looks Old school in them pictures!


Just how I like it! :thumbup1:


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

bighead1985 said:


> Cant blame him. I saw the thread for his holiday pictures. I just wish I was there!


Very true mate


----------



## rick.james (Jun 20, 2010)

First time posting a pic, not sure if it works.


----------

